# Big Honkin' Georgia Saw mill



## woodnthings

The log is huge also:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?=LCtq-P1dLA&NR


----------



## Dominick

Yea the log is big but to small for this blade. Lol


----------



## VIFmike

Dominick said:


> View attachment 59694
> 
> 
> Yea the log is big but to small for this blade. Lol


*too


----------



## bond3737

this guy was also in a documentary about the "blakely burl project" never seen a bandsaw mill that big before


----------

